# Diagrama para datacable Samsung SGH-R225



## mike_570 (Jun 7, 2005)

Hola que mas he estado buscando el datacable para el samsung SGH-R225 o Fashion y encontre una pagina el cual usa un max3232, puedo reemplazarlo por un max 232, es decir la misma interfaz de los siemens y acoplarlo al telefono samsung?

Cambia el valor de capacitancia en el max 232 (los 4 capacitores de 10u) para un samsung??

Ya que me dijeron que el max 232 usa valores de 1u o de 0.1u


Porfa alguien si tiene este esquematico que me lo mande a:

mike_570@hotmail.com


----------



## mike_570 (Jun 11, 2005)

Nadie me puede responder?????

Porfavor necesito saber como es el esquematico para un SGH-R225 (Samsung fashion).... como es el circuito con el max 232.

Gracias


----------



## jcg (Sep 1, 2005)

el max 232 y el 3232 son iguales, puedes hacer el cable sin problemas y colocarle el max 232.


----------



## mike_570 (Oct 23, 2005)

jcg dijo:
			
		

> el max 232 y el 3232 son iguales, puedes hacer el cable sin problemas y colocarle el max 232.



Señores.... quien ha construido la interfaz del cable unlock del samsung r225?????

Con que programas sirve el cable????

Alguna idea???


----------



## mauricio27ni (Ene 3, 2006)

el max 232 y el max3232 no son iguales podes consultar el datashhet del fabricante, la diferencia radica en que el max 232 maneja niveles de 0a 5 voltios en la salida ttl y el max 3232 usa niveles de 0 a 3 voltios que es el voltaje con el que opera tu celular, podes saca la bateria de tu celular y ver que opera a 3.3 voltios asi que para usar el max232 deberas de usar un circuito exta para acondiconar tus niveles de señal y bajarlo a 3 voltios.


----------



## caliche (Mar 22, 2006)

Les adjunto el esquema del datacable,

Saludos.


----------



## DARFER (Abr 12, 2006)

caliche dijo:
			
		

> Les adjunto el esquema del datacable,
> 
> Saludos.


ENTONCES QUE NECESITO SABER PARA QUE OTROS SANSUNG SIRVE ESTE CABLA GRACIASY SUERTE


----------



## MaMu (Jun 30, 2006)

Me sirve este cable para el SGH-X486 ? que software se usa?

Saludos.


----------



## gianco (Nov 28, 2006)

Hola Lei en otro foro que el cable sirve para los X486, X1567 Y r225. No lo he verificado

Saludos


----------



## brand1979 (Ene 25, 2011)

hola soy nuevo en todo esto, la cuestion es  la siguiente tengo un viejo celular samsung SGH-T319 y tengo una info qu deseo recuperar, pero no tengo el cable  para la coneccion al pc. queria saber si alguien tiene el esquema de este cable y me lo puede colocar. de antemano muchas gracias.


----------

